# Scolopendra viridicornis



## SebastianH (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi,

some pix of Scolopendra viridicornis (in Steven´s and my opinion).  ;P 
These pedes are sold in europe as S. sp. "Black robusta".
Greetings,
Sebastian


----------



## danread (Apr 2, 2005)

:clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

Thats a good find! What size is it at the moment? I'm going to have to keep my eyes out for some of them.


----------



## SebastianH (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi,



			
				danread said:
			
		

> What size is it at the moment?


around 15- 18 cm body length.

Greetings,
Sebastian


----------



## Gsc (Apr 2, 2005)

Damn.... hopefully they'll hit the market here in the states... They are going to grow into HUGE MONSTERS!!!!  They haven't been in the hobby for years!  Enjoy 'em and keep us updtaed with pics!


----------



## Steven (Apr 2, 2005)

Can't wait Sebastian !!!  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 2, 2005)

They'll come to Canada first, right?:~


----------



## Gsc (Apr 12, 2005)

This past week her ein the united States we had a show on "animal Planet" (TV STATION) that played a show called somethign like : The biggest Baddest Bugs.  The centipede featured on the show looked just like the one pictured above.  It was called a "giant centipede" lol.... BUT the interesting fact is that they were in Venezula.... Maybe these guys are a "dark" colormorph on the Peruvian giants...or maybe another subspecies... 

You may check into the venezula thing...especially if it isn't keying out as a vidicornis...

Good luck.


----------



## Milli-maniac (Apr 12, 2005)

Yup it does look like the one off of Animal Planet's Worlds Biggest Baddest Bugs :drool:


----------



## arachnoid (Apr 13, 2005)

Awesome pede.  What are the chances of the viridicornis in the US market?


----------



## SebastianH (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi,

Steven and I think now this species isn´t a S. viridicornis, maybe it could be a S. galapagoensis, but it´s not sure.
But the fact this species showed from Venezuela is interessting. Thanx.
Greetings,
Sebastian


----------



## Steven (Apr 13, 2005)

SebastianH said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Steven and I think now this species isn´t a S. viridicornis, maybe it could be a S. galapagoensis, but it´s not sure.
> But the fact this species showed from Venezuela is interessting. Thanx.
> ...


i'm with Seb.  

Sc.viridicornis does look alot like Sc.galapagoensis on first view,...
some small difference between them,... but also the location were they occur is not the same,... could be the pede shown on the Venezuelan episode was in fact a Sc.viridicornis while the pedes on the European market come from Ecuador (at least what is said) and are pos. Sc.galapagoensis

PS:
what i've noticed also is the pede shown in the Sandefer-guide as Viridicornis doesn't fully resemble the description shown in the same guide    :?
makes you wonder how the hell a real viridicornis looks like


----------



## Melmoth (Apr 13, 2005)

Viridicornis is becoming like "The Philosopher's Stone" or Holy Grail of pedes  


                                        George


----------



## danread (Apr 13, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Viridicornis is becoming like "The Philosopher's Stone" or Holy Grail of pedes


No, _Scolopendra hardwicki_ still gets that prize!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 13, 2005)

thats a stunning looking pede 
seeing pedes that like makes me want to keep them again

john


----------



## Melmoth (Apr 13, 2005)

fatbloke said:
			
		

> thats a stunning looking pede
> seeing pedes that like makes me want to keep them again
> 
> john


                       Didn't know you'd given up keeping pedes altogether,mate.

                                             George


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 14, 2005)

George

ive only got 1 pede at the moment which is a egyptian cinugalata that ive had since it was under an inch long the rest of my collection went to europe 
you never know whats going to be at the bts in may or whats at kettering show this sunday

john


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 14, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> No, _Scolopendra hardwicki_ still gets that prize!


can't agree more
but malaysian jewel is also the "Holy Crap" rank pede ;P


----------



## HorridumAngeli (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bigges baddest bugs*



			
				Gsc said:
			
		

> This past week her ein the united States we had a show on "animal Planet" (TV STATION) that played a show called somethign like : The biggest Baddest Bugs.  The centipede featured on the show looked just like the one pictured above.  It was called a "giant centipede" lol.... BUT the interesting fact is that they were in Venezula.... Maybe these guys are a "dark" colormorph on the Peruvian giants...or maybe another subspecies...
> 
> You may check into the venezula thing...especially if it isn't keying out as a vidicornis...
> 
> Good luck.


The pede on that show was S.viridicornis and it looked exactly like the pede in the former post only larger.
Peace,
HorridumAngeli


----------

